# HELP!!! NAT is Strict....XBOX Live through laptop with built-in wireless internet



## The Professiona (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay I'm back at school, and when I connect to xbox live via the school's network my NAT is strict and I can't get on call of duty 4:sigh:. soooooo i decided to try to get on the net with my laptop that has wireless internet built in and then run an ethernet cord to my xbox in hopes of connecting that way to get around the NAT issue. It worked and I got on XBOX Live...but the NAT is still STRICT!!! I need help...i have the *Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter* built in and don't know what else needs to be done to open up my NAT. I already tried downloading the up to date filmware and took off the firewall after i did the ICS thing but nothin has worked. Any ideas?


----------



## sniffyb (Jan 16, 2008)

these settings are not within the wireless adapter they are within the router!

is it your router?
what make and model is it? this is important to establish if it is possible

you need to put your xbox's ip address outside the NAT firewall using the DMZ feature of your router if possible (why i need make and model) and manually configure your xbox's ip settings to a static address (please ask if you dont know)

if your router does not support DMZ you need to manually open the following ports
•	UDP 88
•	UDP 3074
•	TCP 3074
and manually configure your computer's ip settings to a static address (please ask if you don't know how)

you need to obtain the ip address of the router to access its configuration page please click start, click run, type "cmd"
in new window that appears type "ipconfig"

and post the numbers shown inder the wireless network adapter section
(default gateway and ip address)

regards 

sniffyb


----------



## The Professiona (Jan 17, 2008)

i don't have an external router...and if the router is internal then I have no clue how to find out the model number....:4-dontkno

I guess i'm a noob to this whole networking thing but i simply run the ethernet cord from the laptop to the xbox...no router.

i ran the command prompt tho and this is the windows ip config


Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . Media disconnected

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . . : w7486dom.com
IP Address . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.0.57
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.0.1

I heard about the DMZ and port forwarding but all this time I thought that Realtek 8185 was my "router".....now i'm just lost


----------



## sniffyb (Jan 16, 2008)

ok i seem to have made some assumptions based on what you said, let me ask you some questions to better understand your problem?

if you where to forget your xbox for a moment, say it didn't exist, how does your laptop access the internet?

is it wireless? 

if it is i need to know where it is receiving the wireless signal from, ie is it provided by your school, does your state/district have wireless access or are you simply picking up a signal from a neighbor?

if it is not wireless who is your internet provider, how do you connect to the internet, do you plug the laptop into the phone line? do you have an external modem?

if you don't know find your phone and look for any devices attached to it, if so does it have any antennas sticking out of it?


maybe with some more info i can help but im afraid you are very brief with your problem!!


regards

sniffyb


----------



## The Professiona (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry if i wasn't clear in the beginning....but this laptop has built in wireless and basically picks up and internet signal from a neighbor or anywhere else it can get signal. This is the internet connection I was using to try and get around the NAT issue which i ran into with the school network.

Initially I was using the internet provided by the school, which I connected to by simply running an ethernet cord from my laptop to the wall (which has an ethernet port). I connected to XBOX Live successfully but ran into the Strict NAT issue. I figured that since there is no router between the wall and my laptop, there isn't a way for me to fix the NAT issue since its the school's network. that's when I decided to try and use the wireless internet built into the laptop, pick up a signal from a neighbor and connect, and then run an ethernet cord from the laptop to the xbox.

Only to be back at square one, because the Strict NAT issue came up tryin to connect to XBOX Live with both methods. I'm not sure what I can do to open up the NAT in either case.


----------



## sniffyb (Jan 16, 2008)

ok well for your future reference the signal you are picking up is from a wireless router or access point, a device that takes a hard wired internet connection and transmits it wirelessly, this wont help you but now you know what it is

the only advice i can offer is to speak with your school network administrator and ask if they can either place your xbox's ip address in a dmz zone or open the ports i mentioned

DO NOT USE YOUR NEIGHBORS NETWORK!

regards sniffyb


----------



## The Professiona (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks for the help...i don't know if they'll make an exception for my ip address since my reason isn't school related but i'll give it a shot


----------



## drod96 (Jan 1, 2010)

hi, I've connected my xbox to my laptop so i can access xbox live. Everything is working except my NAT is moderate. Any help?


----------

